
Dogs' eyes evolve to appeal to humans - howard941
https://www.bbc.com/news/education-48665618
======
ohiovr
"She says that humans would have an "unconscious preference" to protect and
breed from dogs with such an appealing trait, giving them an evolutionary
advantage and reinforcing this change in subsequent generations."

What is the difference between evolution and selective breeding? Just seems to
be used interchangeably here.

~~~
howard941
That's a good question and point. Absence of deep time and natural selection
seems one possible answer.

------
howard941
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20209569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20209569),
please flag

